# Pacific Fighters



## dgard20 (Jan 26, 2007)

Hello to All
Just picked up Pacific Fighters. I've had IL2 from when it was released. I thought it time for a new flight sim. One that I could understand the language. English. After only two days I thought I would like others to dish out some comments, hints, ideas or anything at all regarding PF (standalone)
Any good standalone missions and stuff like that. Ok! I am not sure about PF, but like I said its only been two days. Sometimes I ask myself do I want realism or arcade? For arcade purposes only which do you suggest and why?
Thank All
Dave


----------



## timshatz (Jan 26, 2007)

Not sure if there are add on's for Pacific Fighters but I would buy them if there were. Missions are very lite for US Army, RAF, RAAF, ect. Only the US Navy and IJN seem to have complete campaigns.


----------



## Parmigiano (Jan 26, 2007)

Get IL2 Sturmovik 1946: it includes IL2 (+all patches), PF (+ all patches) and new planes, plus some bug fix.

Also, download the 4.071 free patch after installing IL2-46

This is the latest update of this simulation game, and almost every host run this version for online play


----------



## timshatz (Jan 26, 2007)

Is '46 out in the US yet?


----------

